# تحليل اسعار الخلطات الاسفلتية - حساب كميات المواد اللازمة لصناعة الخلطة الاسفلتية



## اوغاريت (8 يناير 2011)

*تحليل اسعار الخلطات الاسفلتية
حساب كميات المواد اللازمة لصناعة الخلطة الاسفلتية​*
الاخوة الاعزاء
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
ارجو ان يتم طرح هذا الموضوع للنقاش العام للاستفادة من خبرة الزملاء الكرام في الموضوع المذكور اعلاه
مع مراعاة التركيز على ما يلي :
ما هي الكميات اللازمة من مختلف المواد لصناعة ( 1 ) طن خلطة اسفلتية
ما هي كمية الفيول و الديزل ( السولار ) - المحروقات - اللازمة لصناعة هذه الكمية
ما هي كمية المحروقات - الديزل - اللازمة لتشغيل اليات فرد و دحل الخلطة الاسفلتية
ما هو اثر زيادة سعر احد المدخلات و ليكن الديزل مثلا على سعر المنتج النهائي

ارجو الرد للاهمية
مع الشكر


----------



## اوغاريت (9 يناير 2011)

*الا يوجد من هو مهتم او مختص بهذا الموضوع الهام ! ؟*

الاخوة الاعزاء
الا يوجد من هو مهتم او مختص بهذا الموضوع الهام ! ؟


----------



## اوغاريت (9 يناير 2011)

*الا يوجد من هو مهتم او خبير في هذا الموضوع ! ؟*

الاخوة الاعزاء
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
ارجو ان يتم طرح هذا الموضوع للنقاش العام للاستفادة من خبرة الزملاء الكرام في الموضوع المذكور اعلاه
مع مراعاة التركيز على ما يلي :
ما هي الكميات اللازمة من مختلف المواد لصناعة ( 1 ) طن خلطة اسفلتية
ما هي كمية الفيول و الديزل ( السولار ) - المحروقات - اللازمة لصناعة هذه الكمية
ما هي كمية المحروقات - الديزل - اللازمة لتشغيل اليات فرد و دحل الخلطة الاسفلتية
ما هو اثر زيادة سعر احد المدخلات و ليكن الديزل مثلا على سعر المنتج النهائي

ارجو الرد للاهمية
مع الشكر


----------



## هانى عطيه (10 يناير 2011)

الاخ العزيز/ المواد الداخله فى صناعة الخلطات الاسفلتيه هى الحصمهب؟أنواعها 0الشرشورا او الزلط او السن)بالاضافه الى البتيومين مجموعها يكون طن من الاسفلت ونحصل على نسبها من الخلطه التصميميه وبحساب مكونات الخلطه وسعر كل مادة نحصل على ثمن طن الاسفلت يأتى بعد ذلك ثمن الوقود(مازوت او ديزل اوسولار)اللازم لتسخين الحصمه واللازم لتسخين البتومين(الاسفلت)كل على حده ومن خلال عملى كمدير لشركة لانتاج الاسفلت فأن استهلاك الطن من المازوت لتسخين الحصمه يقارب 8لترات وتقريبا مثلها لتسخين البتومين فى ليلة اتسخين للانتاج وكل هذه الامور تأتى من خلال الخبره بمعنى اننى لو اشعلت جهاز التسخين كم لتر يستهلك فى الساعه وكذلك شعلة تسخين الحصمه كم تستهلك اما بالنسبة للمعدات عندى مثلا فراده ومدحله كبيرة ومدحله صغيرة ومدحله ذات عجل مطاطى فأن استهلاكها فى حالة انتاج 700طن يساوى 500لترسولار(ديزل)ويتم حساب استهلاك الكهرباء وحساب نقل المعدات الى الموقع وحساب السائقين والعمال مع وضع نسبة فاقد ونسبة هالك للمعدات والمصنع وهامش ربح وبذلك نحص على تسعيرة مناسبه وانا جاهز لاى استفسار
م.هانى عطيه فرج الله -مدير شركة الامل غزه فلسطين


----------



## اوغاريت (10 يناير 2011)

الاخ العزيز هاني عطية
شكرا على التجاوب
اود تحديد السؤال بدقة اكبر
هل الكمية اللازمة من المحروقات اللازمة لانتاج ( 1 ) طن خلطة اسفلتية هي ( 8 ) ليتر + ( 8 ) ليتر لتسخين البتومين اي بمجموع ( 16 ) ليتر / طن ( يشمل التسخين و الانتاج ) 
و للايضاح اكثر المطلوب هو دراسة اثر تغير سعر المحروقات ( ارتفاعا او انخفاضا ) على سعر طن الخلطة الاسفلتية
ارجو الايضاح وان كان بالامكان وضع تفصيل اكبر لتحليل الاسعار
مع الشكر


----------



## مهندس مدني ربيع (11 يناير 2011)

*الخلطة الاسفلتية*

هناك انواع عديدة من الخلطات الاسفلتية لعل اشهرها طبقة الاساس, الطبقة الرابطة و الطبقة السطحية وغيرها. لذلك فإن المواد التي تحتاجها لإنتاج طن واحد من الاسفلت تختلف باختلاف نوع الخلطة ونوع المواد المستخدمة وتدرجها.
مثال عن خلطة سطحية:
حصو 18 ملم --- 200 كلغ
حصو 10 ملم --- 350 كلغ
رمل 4 ملم ----- 350 كلغ
فللر ----- 50 كلغ
بيتومين ---- 50 كلغ
و هذا مثال فقط كما قلت وهو لا ينطبق حكما على المواد التي تريد استخدامها لذلك فإن اجراء الفحوصات وانجاز تصميم الخلطة ضروري واساسي قبل انتاج الاسفلت.

اما بالنسبة للمحروقات فهي تنقسم الى ثلاثة اقسام:
1- تسخين البيتومين: ان تسخين كمية من البيتومين كافية لانتاج نحو 1000 طن من الاسفلت تحتاج نحو 1000 لتر من المحروقات. وهذه الكمية تختلف حسب نوع وكفاءة اجهزة التسخين. والطقس الذي تعمل فيه.
2- تسخين المواد الحصوية: يحتاج طن واحد من الاسفلت الى نحو 7 لتر من المحروقات لتسخين المواد الحصوية الكافية لانتاجه. وهذه الكمية تختلف ايضا حسب كفاءة الاجهزة والطقس ونسبة رطوبة المواد الحصوية.
3- الفرد والدحل: ان فرد ودحل 1000 طن من الاسفلت يحتاج الى نحو 500 لتر من المحروقات. (علما ان هذه الكمية لا تشمل المحروقات اللازمة لنقل الاسفلت من موقع الانتاج الى موقع التنفيذ).

فتكون بذلك الكمية اللازمة لانتاج طن واحد من الاسفلت نحو: 1+7+0.5=8.5 لتر تقريبا.
ارجو ان اكون قد قدمت ما يفيد.


----------



## هانى عطيه (11 يناير 2011)

بالنسبه لاستهلاك المحروقات فهذا الامر نسبى ويأتى من خلال الخبرة فعندما نأتى بالبتومين من المصفاه تكون حرارته فى حدود 150 درجه مؤيه فأذا استعملناه فى الانتاج ثانى يوم فأن كمية الوقود الازم للتسخين تكون اقل بكثير لو استعملنا هذا البتومين بعد ثلاثة او اربع ايام وكما اشار الاخ ر بيع يختلف الامر حسب درجة حرارة الجو فى الشتاء نحتاج الى وقود اكثر بكثير للتسخين وكذلك يزداد استهلاك الوقود اثناء تسخين الحصمه بسبب وجود ماء الامطار ولذلك اقول ان مثل هذه التقديرات تأتى من الخبره-م.هانى عطيه-فلسطين


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلزمات القيمه


----------



## اوغاريت (12 يناير 2011)

اشكر الاخوة المحترمين على الخبرة القيمة
و لكن هل من الممكن تحديد القيم الدنيا و القصوى لاستهلاك الديزل حتى اتمكن من استخدام الرقم الوسطي
او اعتبار ان معظم الاعمال في العادة تتم في الفصول الدافئة من العام و بالتالي ما هي القيم الاقرب للحالة العامة اذا اردت التعميم
مع الشكر


----------



## هانى عطيه (14 يناير 2011)

القيمة الوسطى للمحروقات شامل المعدات تقريبا 10 لتر لكل طن (تسخين البتومين والشرشور والمعدات)
م.هانى عطيه_ فلسطين


----------



## رماح بدر (21 مارس 2011)

اتبع هذا اللنك يمكن ان تستفيد منه http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t202838.html


----------



## chupchupina (19 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير.


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا اخواني ....بس عندي كم سؤال : 
- مالفرق بينmc والRC من حيث التكوين والشكل 
- كم عدد مشاوير الرولر لطبقه الاسفلت7سم لتعطي الدمك المطلوب
- هل تؤثر الاتربه والغبار علي تنفيذ طبقه الاسفلت ....

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamed-younis (11 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا للزملاء علي المعلومات القيمة:67:


----------

